

Ask HN: What's the best online method to contact a company? - 123user

I mean for seek job
======
techjuice
You would need to go through their careers page and follow the listed
procedure or a recruiter for the company if they do not have a careers page
for applying for a job. Even if you know someone who works for the company you
normally still have to go through the formal process of applying for the job.

If you have met with someone that has suggested you apply for a job,
especially someone in the top brass of the company they will normally have
their HR team create a job listing with a specific requisition id or jobid for
you to specifically apply to. You will apply and still go through the hiring
process and interview but you may or may not already be pre-approved (normally
they will not let you know this in advance so you still go through the
procedure like everyone else (nervous interview or interviews or great to
watch and are still a good step to help insure you have what it takes even
though you may already have the job before applying for it).

You may also see some companies that want you to just email your resume or use
their contact page. Be sure to read the instructions as some tech companies
want you to just email them your resume in all text (no word, pdf, etc.)

